
Show HN: JExcel – The JavaScript Spreadsheet (MIT) – Now Trending on GitHub;) - paulhodel
https://github.com/paulhodel/jexcel
======
MH15
Looks fantastic! One question- why is the source code one massive 500-line
file? This is why bundlers exist, no?

